# Break-in-Sticker on front window E46 M3?



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

I've driven a M3 at a driving school and I remember the cars had a break-in-sticker on the upper left side of the front window. What does that sticker say?

IIRC it said the "1250 miles" thing, but I also remember it saying somthing about 3,000 miles before driving continally at high speeds, etc.

Anyone care to comment?

I know what the Owners Manual Says, posted below.

Page 110​


> Break-in procedures


​


> To ensure that your vehicle provides maximum economy throughout a long service life, we request that you observe the following suggestions. Because of its engineering design, the BMW M3 is an especially highquality vehicle. It is in your best interest to follow the break-in tips very closely. Doing this, you will create the basis for a long, optimum service life.​​<
> ​
> ​​*
> *​*
> ...


​​​
​


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The only other thing is until you get to 3200 miles (5000 km) do not drive at sustained speeds above 137 MPH.

Other than that, pretty much what the book says.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Thanks, Pinecone.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

Most people ignore this, but those of us who did sort of follow this used a 500rpm incremental increase to go from 1,200 to 3k.
Bumping up every couple of hundred miles to the next 500.


----------

